# Results of Tylan Powder



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, here are some before and after pictures of Miley. The Tylan powder was successful...Her gunky tears are gone! And her fur is all pretty white. She has a few hairs that are stained and will have to grow out. And I've cut a few out. But it's so nice not to have to deal with gunky, wet, stained fur!

*BEFORE*









*AFTER*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Where do you get it?? I could use some for Cricket's right eye...


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I got it from Miley's vet, (who, by the way, thought I was nuts). But you can get it on-line, too. I sent the same pictures to Miley's vet this morning to show her that it worked. Hopefully she can help out some other little white dog with tear stains!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, Renee! What a difference! Lincoln's brother also uses it for tear stains. I think he gets a tiny pinch in his food, every other day. That has worked well for him! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW just the tylan NO other changes????


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I did switch her from Blue Buffalo to Solid Gold prior to the Tylan powder. 
I read on dogfoodanalysis.com that the Blue Buffalo has extra sugars that can contribute to yeast problems. 
So it's possible the Solid Gold had something to do with her stains clearing up too.
I'm just so happy she has a pretty white face now!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my....Miley is gorgeous !!! I will definitely look into this stuff. Evye's eyes are always, always tearing and they are starting to stain. How does Tylan differ from Angel Eyes? Is it recommended they have their adult teeth before beginning Tylan? 

Miley is a beauty !!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Sharlene! Hopefully she'll look even better after I get my new Chris Christensen combs...you can see a big matt in one of those pics above...ugh!

Tylan powder is the active ingredient in Angel Eyes. And it's MUCH cheaper. I think I paid $16 for it at my vet, and I didn't even use 1/2 of it. Angel Eyes adds flavoring, as the Tylan is bitter. But I just sprinkle it on something she likes, like chicken noodle soup. And yes, from what I've read, you should wait til they get their adult teeth in, as it can cause yellow staining. 

How old is Evye??


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I better wait for the adult teeth...she is only 5 months old and I am sure so much of the tearing has to do with teething. I could probably fool her into it with chicken. She LOVES chicken.

Thanks for the pictures...what a little white doll baby Miley is.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Miley looks great!

Just be careful with the Tylan. Try not to use it everyday forever. Its an antibiotic (tylosin) used in the water for chickens and other fowl. 

If you have any autoimmune disorders, you'll want to ask your vet before using it. Again, short term use is best. You don't want them to build up a resistance to the antibiotics, and then if they really need an antibiotic for an infection, its less effective. 

Eye Envy also works great, and its topical, not something you give them orally. 

My Presto tears horribly, and we battled it while he was showing. We used the Tylan to clear it up, for less than 2 weeks, and then Eye Envy to really stay on top of it and keep it from recurring. 

Some also advise something in their water/food to change the pH of the tears, like Apple Cider Vinegar. We did that too. 8) Presto smelled like a salad, but it seemed to help. 8)

Farah
WyndwardHavanese.com


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

My white hav, Thor, has tear staining really back. We have tried lots of stuff....changed to distilled water, the milk of mag. & cornstarch mix, 1/2 Tums twice a day, and most recently we cut his bangs to keep them out of his eyes because the top knots kept matting. We took him to the vet about 2 weeks ago and the vet recommended buying tetracycline and giving him 50mg. orally each day. I wasn't with hubby that day so I don't know....is that another antibiotic? Also, how do I know if he has all of his adult teeth? He is an April Fool's baby.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, that is great. I am probably going to try it with Gracie..she is over the teething, yet still very stained...and the raw isn't helping. 
I will probably wait until after her spay, so it doesn't cause her blood work to have false results...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

[QUOTE Also, how do I know if he has all of his adult teeth? He is an April Fool's baby.[/QUOTE]

I understand they should have their adult teeth by 6 months....baby teeth remaining are pulled with their spay/neuter.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Tylan/Angel Eyes*

I'm bringing home my puppy in a couple of weeks (he will be 10 wks old). My vet said that you can use Angel Eyes on puppies as young as 8 wks. Is this what everyone else has heard? I thought I read somewhere that you should wait until they're 6 months old. Thoughts?

~Patti


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Tylan/Angel Eyes*

I'm not sure how true this is but read on another forum awhile back that this is an antibiotic and should not be used long term or on young puppies. We were giving Angel Eyes to Tucker and he gained 3 lbs in 3 weeks. Vet told us to stop it immediately as it was not good for them. Love throwing away $100..... He still has not lost the weight but his eyes look great. Hopefully now that the stains are gone we can keep on top of them to keep him looking good. I would just be cautious.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

thor's mom said:


> My white hav, Thor, has tear staining really back. We have tried lots of stuff....changed to distilled water, the milk of mag. & cornstarch mix, 1/2 Tums twice a day, and most recently we cut his bangs to keep them out of his eyes because the top knots kept matting. We took him to the vet about 2 weeks ago and the vet recommended buying tetracycline and giving him 50mg. orally each day. I wasn't with hubby that day so I don't know....is that another antibiotic? Also, how do I know if he has all of his adult teeth? He is an April Fool's baby.


Yes, Tetracycline is an antibiotic. Isn't this the antibiotic that will cause yellowing of the teeth if given as a liquid?

Dexter started getting his adult teeth around 6 months, still waiting on a few more teeth to come in.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Contraindications in humans: Do not give tetracycline to a child younger than 8 years old. Tetracycline can cause permanent yellowing or graying of the teeth.

I cannot speak about canine health but I know it is a low-grade form of tetracycline. I still would not (and did not) give Evye Angel Eyes until all her adult permanent teeth were in. I give it at half dose and will only give it for half the recommended treatment time. It either works or it doesn't.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*Tylan for tear stains*



Renee said:


> I got it from Miley's vet, (who, by the way, thought I was nuts). But you can get it on-line, too. I sent the same pictures to Miley's vet this morning to show her that it worked. Hopefully she can help out some other little white dog with tear stains!


Did you need a prescription from the vet to buy it? Do you remember the website you got it from? I don't deal with gunk, but with stains yes, on Mojito.. thanks!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Oh my....Miley is gorgeous !!! I will definitely look into this stuff. Evye's eyes are always, always tearing and they are starting to stain. How does Tylan differ from Angel Eyes? Is it recommended they have their adult teeth before beginning Tylan?
> 
> Miley is a beauty !!!


I heard of this for the first time this past weekend at the show. A groomer told me about it, and he said Angel Eyes has some of the same...


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

*angel eyes and puppies*



Patti McNeil said:


> I'm bringing home my puppy in a couple of weeks (he will be 10 wks old). My vet said that you can use Angel Eyes on puppies as young as 8 wks. Is this what everyone else has heard? I thought I read somewhere that you should wait until they're 6 months old. Thoughts?
> 
> ~Patti


Hi Patti,

I was told by both my breeders to wait until they got their adult teeth. I never asked why... but I'm reading here it yellows the teeth, just like with children.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a very positive experience with Angel Eyes. I gave 1/2 the prescribed dose for about 3, maybe 4 weeks. All the red was gone and I stopped. Everything I read, including the instructions on the bottle, said it would come back and I would have treat her again from time to time.

Well....it's now been almost 4 months and there is still no red tear stains. I'm beginning to hope they are gone forever! BTW, I gave it to Ellie when she still had her baby teeth. She now has her adult teath and they look nice and white. I think we were lucky.

Louise


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am only using 1/2 the prescribed dose as well with good results.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm going to have to get something for Murphy. His got so much worse right after his neuter so I wonder if it had something to do with the meds he received. His eyes get so goopy and it's gross!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I plucked down my $89. plus shipping for Angel Eyes and can't get Annabelle to touch it. I've tried peanut butter and cheese. no luck. How do you get your dogs to take it?
Ruth Ann


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Liverwurst. I can put anything in liverwurst and Tucker will eat it with gusto.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

ruthann said:


> I plucked down my $89. plus shipping for Angel Eyes and can't get Annabelle to touch it. I've tried peanut butter and cheese. no luck. How do you get your dogs to take it?
> Ruth Ann


Same here... I only give it to Mojito as Mambo doesn't need it, but he won't touch it... I'm sure it would work wonders if he took it.


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Liverworst... I don't think I can find it here, but I'll try with pâté (cheaper supermarket foi-gras...)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I mix it in with some shredded chicken (just takes a wee bit), pour a little water over it and stir it up. It gone in a split second.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

ruthann said:


> I plucked down my $89. plus shipping for Angel Eyes and can't get Annabelle to touch it. I've tried peanut butter and cheese. no luck. How do you get your dogs to take it?
> Ruth Ann


*$89?????* 

Our pet store charges about $65 for the big bottle. It is on Amazon.com for the same price:
http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Eyes-Tear-Stain-Eliminator-Bottle/dp/B000UZGBA8/ref=pd_sim_k_2

I hated it (messy and expensive). . . Jackson hated it, and I am going to try the Tylosin powder at some point which is much cheaper. I can also regulate the amount of the actual antibiotic, and will try the liverwurst idea . . . brilliant, Sheri!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what ever happened to liverwurst? I used to love it as a kid. We used the Tylan powder on Jasper a couple of years back and it really worked amazingly he has had tear stains since but never as bad...but I have not used it again. I just got mine on-line (and didn't tell my vet) as I know my vet would have not liked the idea. It does really work, but I have not felt comfortable (or the tear stains have not been bad enough) for me to go back to it.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll get liverwurst when I go to the store. I don't want to use chicken because I give this with her food and make chicken strips for her treats. She loves chicken and I don't want to ruin it for her. My pet store dose not carry the Angel Eyes and I ordered it. I don't even remember where since I bought it around Christmas. I also bought the large bottle of Eye Envy with it's accompany power and applicator pads. The powder looks and smells like cornstarch. It didn't work. I do clean her eyes every day (with the blueberry facial scrub), give her a few frozen blueberries and give her distilled water. What luck have you all had when you wean them off the Angel Eye? I would like to use it only as long as it takes to see if it works and then get her off it.! 
Thanks for the idea of using Liverwurst. RuthAnn


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*goopy booger eyes*

HHHMMM< Harry doesn't have bad eye staining but they get the goopies in the corners, and the boogers stink, would the antibiotic help for that?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I gave Smarty the Angels Eyes and bought the Tylan powder at one of the shows. I may start it again as Galen seems to not be getting much better with the goop in her eyes. Her goop has a smell, Smarty's never did. I buy ground beef, make little nickle sized balls quick freeze on a cookie sheet then put in freezer bag. Each day I take out one, mix in the powder and it is gone as fast as the girls see it. They both think the beef balls are a major treat.


----------

